# Couper la lecture en fondu sur l'iPod Nano G4



## Oxydeon (28 Février 2009)

Bon tout est dans le titre je pense, quand j'écoute ma musique sur mon iPod Nano G4, la musique passe en fondu à la suivante, il commence la suivante avant de terminer la précédente comme sur iTunes.  Bizarrement sur itunes ça ne me dérange pas mais sur l'iPod...

Comment faire pour enlever ça ??? J'ai rien vu dans les options de l'iPod sur l'iPod même ou encore sur l'iTunes.  Et couper la lecture en fondu sur l'iTunes changerait quelque chose pour l'iPod, me parait pas très logique.  


Voili voilà, merci de votre aide en tout cas!


----------



## jff67 (16 Mars 2009)

Moi j'ai exactement le problème inverse. je cherche à ce que les musiques se fondent sur mon ipod classic 120G


----------



## Oxydeon (16 Mars 2009)

Mouais, je sais pas si c'est possible, c'est un iPod classic d'après septembre 08??  Parce que c'est  que depuis ce moment là que c'est possible sur l'iPod nano (je crois).  Et puis ce n'est pas le même OS (je sais pas si on peux employer ce terme) sur le Classic et le Nano (rien que en regardant la manière d'afficher les illustrations par ex).

Bon bin on a plus qu'à échanger d'iPod


----------

